# New mexico



## Brezerker (Aug 26, 2011)

Any other CRUZE owners in NEW MEXICO??


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

maaaaayyybe


----------



## Brezerker (Aug 26, 2011)

sweet so only 2 of us lol....i think it would be cool to start an ALBQ cruze club  and once we get some members do a cruse to the top of the sandias or something


----------

